# high risk pap - Medicare



## lorilynn7657 (Feb 9, 2016)

When we had a pt who was high risk for cervical Ca in ICD-9, Mcr told us to use V15.89 dx code.  I'm trying to find the conversion code to ICD-10.  I tried using V92.89 which was my coding software's conversion, but Mcr denied it.
Does anyone know where to find high risk I-10 code on CMS website? I couldn't find one. - thanks


----------



## TYSON1234 (Feb 17, 2016)

It should be Z9289 and not V9289.


----------



## gmuck1@aol.com (Apr 14, 2016)

*high risk Medicare patient*

We use Z41.8.  Hope that helps.


----------



## adixon11 (Apr 15, 2016)

We use z91.89


----------



## Anastasia (Apr 20, 2016)

We also use Z91.89


----------

